# 78 Year Old Woman Deadlifts 225 Pounds



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2016)

Keeping them bones strong!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

I saw this on the news...I want her to be my trainer


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Way to go!!  

I don't do barbells, just dumbbells.  And I hope I'm still lifting when I'm 78.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2016)

I can barely lift myself out of my recliner.


----------



## jujube (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's my 83-year-old cousin, the body builder.  She wins all sorts of prizes in her age group....which is usually, uh, her.   I reserve judgment on whether this is actually a good idea....


----------



## Debby (Apr 23, 2016)

Such a bugger that we can do all kinds of exercise and good stuff for our bones and muscles as we get old, but there isn't a darn thing we can do about the skin!  It gets old on it's own schedule and thats just the way it is.  But this lady has worked hard and deserves congrats for it!


----------

